# About time, AFR on iPad



## ROE (21 May 2012)

I thought these mob never get out of the dinosaur age...

My iPad 3 now got a lot more use and share time with flipboard apps
http://itunes.apple.com/au/app/australian-financial-review/id524599864?mt=8


----------



## CanOz (21 May 2012)

*Re: about time AFR on iPad*



ROE said:


> I thought these mob never get out of the dinosaur age...
> 
> My iPad 3 now got a lot more use and share time with flipboard apps
> http://itunes.apple.com/au/app/australian-financial-review/id524599864?mt=8




You beauty!

I used to love this daily!

CanOz


----------

